# my goal



## meli214 (Nov 17, 2004)

I plan to say yes everytime my dh suggests that we got with another couple or we go to a party. Last night we went out with another couple and I felt better when I figured out that the other woman was also anxious. I'm also trying not to laugh so much.

I know I can't overcome this anxiety without exposing myself to nerve wrecking situations. But I also feel hopeful about finding a medicine to alleviate my anxiety. My CBT tapes are suppose to arrive Monday so I can't wait to begin that program.


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

Good luck with the program...I hope that it helps you out!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Awww--right Meli,

I laugh a lot, too, but most people really enjoy that about me.

I want to accept invitations, too.

That is great that you are doing that with your dh!

L.


----------

